# Inventor professional 2010 torrent + autocad mechanichal



## أبوعبدالله (20 مايو 2009)

32bit(x86) Autodesk *Inventor Professional 2010 torrent + autocad mechanichal* 

هذا ملف تورنت سريع لـ
Inventor Professional 2010
بعد ما تنزل وتفك هتلاقي اسطوانتين واحدة انفنتور بوفيشنال وواحدة اتوكاد ميكانيكال 2010
ولو عايز تستفيد من الادوات الجديدة مثل 
Inventor 2010 Mold Design
وهي أدوات روعة في الجمال وعملية جدا لمصممي المولد Plastic Injection Mold Design
واللى انا كنت واحد منهم زمان 
لكن الآن اعمل في التصميم أيضا لكن في مجال آخر machine design
نزل اسطوانة الـ
Tooling
من هنا
www.autodesk.com/ait 
وبعد اعداد الانفنتور بروفيشنال ولازم بروفيشنال
قم بإعداد tooling
وستجد موديول جديد في الانفنتور انظر الصورة في المرفقات
وما دام الانفنتور بروفيشنال شغال وعامل Activate و Rigister زي الفل
المولد هينزل على طول وأنا مجرب كل الكلام ده اللى عنده سؤال يسأل
ولو اتأخرت في الرد ممكن تبعتلى على الايميل اللى في الصورة المرفقة
بالنسبة للمساحات
6.12 جيجاللملفات المضغوطة
بعد الفك تقريبا
10 جيجا للاسطوانتين
اسطوانة الانفتورتقترب من 6 جيجا يعني 5 وشوية
ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## عز الاسلام (20 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (20 مايو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## أبوعبدالله (21 مايو 2009)

*To: Mold Designers*

انا واخد صور للاعداد وللادوات الموجودة في البرنامج علشان لو حد عايز يتفرج عليها من غير ما يسطب البرنامج ولا ينزله شوف الاول : أنظر المرفقات


----------



## عز الاسلام (24 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
لاكن اداتى error فى الاخر
هل تعرف سبب هذا الخطأ


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مايو 2009)

ارفع صورة الرسالة حتى نعرف وعموما ادخل هنا وشوف هى دي مشكلتك
http://discussion.autodesk.com/forums/message.jspa?messageID=6163348


----------



## عز الاسلام (25 مايو 2009)

الحمد لله نزلت البرنامج 
بس فى مشكله السيريال مش عارف اجيبوا منين
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعبدالله (26 مايو 2009)

هذه صور توضح كيفية الاعداد والتنشيط​


----------



## midos (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لك

يتم التحميل الآن


----------



## tessen (1 يناير 2010)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته برجاء تزويدنا بمعلومات عن بناء الدائره الهيدروليكيه
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## midos (7 يناير 2010)

تم التحميل شكرا لك


----------



## cobraegypt (12 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## adhamabd (18 يناير 2010)

أخى العزيز لا أعرف كيف أشكرك لأنى كان عندى البرنامج وليس معى السريال لك الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## القائد 1991 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

المشكلة انه لا يوجد أحد في قائمة التحميل :s
شكرا


----------



## mahdy206000 (15 فبراير 2017)

انا متشكر جدا وجار التنزيل


----------

